# Help with sexing this baby



## NannyToRats (May 20, 2018)

This baby is 5 weeks old tomorrow so it's quite urgent to know the sex so we can separate.

Dad has small testes and it seems either this one does too or could it be a girl? Otoh I can't see a vagina opening either...


----------



## NannyToRats (May 20, 2018)

Oh... I can't seem to post images on the mobile version. I'll post from my laptop in a minute.


----------



## NannyToRats (May 20, 2018)

Hopefully this will attach OK


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I would guess maybe female. If you part or wet the fur, you should be able to see if there are nipples. If there are, it's a girl.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

I would say it's female as well


----------



## NannyToRats (May 20, 2018)

I didn't know male rats don't have nipples! I thought they just weren't prominent. Anyway - no nipples to be found so we're going with boy. I expect his balls will drop over the next few weeks!


----------

